
From Miami to Shanghai: 3C of warming will leave world cities underwater - brango
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2017/nov/03/miami-shanghai-3c-warming-cities-underwater
======
threeseed
With all due respect I couldn't care less about multi-
millionaries/billionaires who can afford coastal properties in Shanghai, Rio,
Miami etc.

I am far more concerned with people in Phillipines, Micronesia, Vanuatu etc
who are at risk of losing their homes and livelihoods and literally having no
where else to go. Especially with the climate in Western countries e.g. US,
Australia being anti-refugee and anti-foreigner.

I really hope our children don't look back and look at this era as being
equivalent to the Holocaust. Where we all sat back and watched as millions of
people died needlessly.

~~~
hsxd
> I am far more concerned with people in Phillipines, Micronesia, Vanuatu etc
> who are at risk of losing their homes and livelihoods and literally having
> no where else to go.

Wouldn't they be able to reach other countries by boat/ferry? With water
levels rising around the world, and the Middle East drying up, one can only
wonder how many people in these areas will decide to migrate to other
countries. I think it's very possible we'll see some kind of mass migration
from MENA countries to Western countries if the water crisis doesn't get
solved. And i'm not talking about the kind of mass migration we've seen in the
recent years, but on a much larger scale.

~~~
thriftwy
I'm not sure they'll be accepted happily.

Might lead to kind of "invasion of sea people" scenario but planet-wise.

Middle East has another problem, with their population still growing they're
looking towards the future where even without land shrinking it's too much of
them, and here they don't have anybody to blame. Same for Africa (which is not
drowning, if not in people).

~~~
hsxd
They _definitely_ won't be accepted happily, or at all. People have already
had enough of immigration and the politics reflect that (the rise of right-
wing populists in Western countries.)

My parents migrated from the Middle East in the 80s due to war so I have an
insight in what goes on in their country, people leave for Europe in quest of
a better life quite often. They spend lots of $$ on it and they still get
rejected and sent back, I've had personal experiences with people doing that.
I've been thinking about the situation that could arise, and it's worrying.

~~~
thriftwy
Well, we should be definitely fixing these countries on the spot for 100% of
their population - helping top 10% to emigrate doesn't fix any problem for the
rest of populace.

Unfortunately, after decolonization Western countries called it a day: The
world is saved once more and they don't have to care anymore, except by using
it as a bait in internal politics.

------
CalRobert
What's weird is how many people are just planning for life like everything
will be the same. Sure, _maybe_ there's some consideration to not buying land
10 meters from the beach 10 cm in elevation, but we're talking about an
utterly lifechanging catastrophe that may well kill hundreds of millions
(billions?) of people via increased disease, famine, drought, and warfare
caused by same, and folks are still putting money in 401k's and talking about
southern California like it's always going to have good weather.

------
yread
It's a pity the article doesn't show Den Hague, it wouldn't be as pessimistic.
I believe it would be mostly fine - the sea wall protects against surges 8.6m
above mean sea level with current strongest storms being 4.5m.

[http://www.flooddefences.org/scheveningen.html](http://www.flooddefences.org/scheveningen.html)

------
thisisit
This article goes well with the segment John Oliver did on _Floods_ :

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pf1t7cs9dkc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pf1t7cs9dkc)

The program mentioned therein "The National Flood Insurance Program" seems to
giving no incentive to the people living near shores to change anything.

------
thriftwy
How is that solar shade coming along? [2]

